# strange behavior



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey forum ive noticed something lately with my goldfish that wasn't happening before. They have started going into the corner and like falling asleep... just really still and when they snap out of their little trance they are very energetic almost twitchy in movement. should i be worried?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

have you tested your water parameters lately? any other signs of illness? are they eating well?


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

the most recent thing that has happened is my plec got ich and i treated it once and it was still there and then the second treatment a while later he was looking better swimming around a little and i came home later and he died. 
the goldies show no sign of ich 
ammonia is nothing
ph is like 7.4 or maybe less 
eating like little pigs like always

its almost like they are sleeping?


----------



## Ebaun (Sep 6, 2010)

think they are fine now they all have severe insomnia and only fall asleep in that corner. it because i had the light on for to long because i dont have it on a timer i turn it on when i wake and off when i sleep!! so i turned it off for a few hours and let them sleep and put some mopani wood in while they slept and it was like christmas when they woke up!! =)


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I think it's okay. My parrot fish will stare into space for a while. I know it's not a goldfish but same concept. He has been doing this for years and nothing came of it.


----------

